# W1zzard I have an idea



## shoman24v (Oct 14, 2004)

Is it possible you can make it where the tempature monitor never goes away.  For instance if your playing a game you can always see your temp in the corner of the screen...

thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2004)

that will be hard but i'll put it on the list


----------



## alphateam (Oct 14, 2004)

Kannst du ATITOOL auch in deutsch rausbringen?


----------



## dkdgbroyles (Oct 16, 2004)

You can do that now. Just get another monitor and expand windows on it,then drag ur dashboard from MBM to the other screen. Now u can see temps for the CPU,GPU,Voltages,and fan speeds when u play games.


----------



## C&C Freak 2K (Oct 19, 2004)

Expanded desktop mode gets messy, especially when your full screen application's screen settings don't match those of your desktop settings.  A temperature overlay, ala FRAPS, would be a welcome addition.


----------

